# Finishing Up the HF 44" Toolchest



## ACHiPo (Apr 16, 2017)

I LOVE the 44" HF toolchest--quite a value--but it needs a decent top.  I have some hard maple so took advantage of the rainy day here to fab up a 5/8" maple top, tung oiled and waxed.  My new (to me) Gerstner and Reed vise seem quite at home on their new perch.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd probably try to come up with some way to lock the wheels or hold it steady while doing heavier work in the vise.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 17, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> I'd probably try to come up with some way to lock the wheels or hold it steady while doing heavier work in the vise.



This is my "Little" vise--not planning on doing serious reefing on it.

I have an 85 lb combo vise for that once it's mounted to a welding bench.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 17, 2017)

That looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2017)

Just a bit of suggestions, I'd mount a couple braces up from the roller cabinet to keep them from tipping over when moving them. I used aluminum angle on corner and cut off one edge to mount to the roller cabinet. It only needs a few pop rivets . Couple zip ties from the handles will do. I've seen boxes destroyed in just one fall. A lot to loose .


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Just a bit of suggestions, I'd mount a couple braces up from the roller cabinet to keep them from tipping over when moving them. I used aluminum angle on corner and cut off one edge to mount to the roller cabinet. It only needs a few pop rivets . Couple zip ties from the handles will do. I've seen boxes destroyed in just one fall. A lot to loose .


Silver,
Do you mean extend a pop riveted angle from the roller box up to support the corner of the Gerstners?  That seems like a great idea!  I'd just planned on extending the top rim on two sides to keep the lower box from sliding.

Can you post a pic to make sure I understand how you did it?

Thanks.

Evan


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2017)

ACHiPo said:


> Silver,
> Do you mean extend a pop riveted angle from the roller box up to support the corner of the Gerstners?  That seems like a great idea!  I'd just planned on extending the top rim on two sides to keep the lower box from sliding.
> 
> Can you post a pic to make sure I understand how you did it?
> ...


Just like you said I used two three ft light aluminium maybe 2 x 2 x 1/8"  on the corner the angle straight up to the bottom of lid where hinged. On the other end I cut one side of the angle off , the upper part still wraps the back and side. I actually pop riveted a thin piece to the back joining the angles at the hinge level of the gerstener box. It keeps the box and lower box safe from going over when moving it around. With a couple holes in the angle two zip ties keep it taught , I used the handles on side of the box for the zip ties.  
 On an old craftsmen roller I did the same thing but higher and mounted a rod for paper towels and spools of wire , on that box I have the metal framed small part organizers .. those things fall over just sitting on benches. Mine don't there riveted on. No pictures but you should be able to figure it.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Just like you said I used two three ft light aluminium maybe 2 x 2 x 1/8"  on the corner the angle straight up to the bottom of lid where hinged. On the other end I cut one side of the angle off , the upper part still wraps the back and side. I actually pop riveted a thin piece to the back joining the angles at the hinge level of the gerstener box. It keeps the box and lower box safe from going over when moving it around. With a couple holes in the angle two zip ties keep it taught , I used the handles on side of the box for the zip ties.
> On an old craftsmen roller I did the same thing but higher and mounted a rod for paper towels and spools of wire , on that box I have the metal framed small part organizers .. those things fall over just sitting on benches. Mine don't there riveted on. No pictures but you should be able to figure it.


I think I've got it.  Thanks!


----------

